# Rai or not-



## Tamara07 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi you guys,

My name is Tamara and I was just diagnosed with hyperthyroidism. Mild case. I was relieved to find out what was causing me to feel bad, but after reading about treatment options, I don't know what to do? I am 35 and want a child and don't want to go hypo and get fat. Really I just want to feel normal and don't know what path to take. Anyone had RAI? Thank again, Tamara


----------



## biggs (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Tamara You will find lots of help here. Good luck Debbie

http://thyroid-disease.org.uk/


----------

